# Un mac user dépité



## Macfan63 (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

je possède un macbook pro 15" depuis 2 ans et j'en suis extrêmement satisfait.

Sauf que très mauvaise nouvelle, depuis quelques jours pendant l'utilisation l'écran "saute" comme quand vous captez mal une chaîne sur votre télévision. (ce n'est pas la luminosité qui saute mais bien l'image à l'écran).

Après avoir amené mon mac dans un revendeur Apple (Premium receler), le diagnostic est sans appel :

un câble qui relie une nappe à l'écran est selon le technicien "endommagé"... (pourtant mon mac n'a jamais prit le moindre petit choc !). 

Le technicien m'a informé que chez Apple les pièces détachées de l'écran ne se vendent / changent pas et donc qu'il faut changer tout l'écran (500 ). Bien évidemment, je ne peux mettre une telle somme dans un écran...

Je suis dépité...et je voulais savoir si peut être certains sur le forum avaient rencontré ce type de problème et peut être comment ils l'avait résolu eux même.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos remarques pertinentes.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2011)

Peut être commencer par avoir un autre avis...


----------



## saintofer (25 Octobre 2011)

Salut MacFan63 !

Hé bien je crois malheureusement qu'il faudra s'y faire : un Mac est maintenant un ordinateur (PC  ) comme les autres, avec une durée de vie limitée et calculée...

Je possède un Powerbook qui a 20 ans et je m'en sers depuis le début, il me sert aujourd'hui pour mes mails, mes comptes et mes courriers, il tourne sous OS 9, et je n'ai jamais rien changé dessus ! Seule la batterie ne marche plus...

Je ne pense pas qu'un Mac actuel soit pensé de la même façon qu'il y a 15, 20 ou 30 ans... malheureusement... la qualité des composants n'est plus la même, et les chinois n'ont pas l'air de travailler aussi bien que les Taïwanais ou les Coréens (bien que les Taïwanais soient presque des chinois mais bref passons )

Si tu es du 63 comme le laisse suggérer ton pseudo, je peux t'indiquer un dépanneur sérieux... qui te proposera peut-être une autre solution.. je ne sais pas (je n'ai pas d'actions chez lui  et ne toucherai pas de commission)


----------



## Macfan63 (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir et merci pour vos réponses.

En effet compte tenu de l'investissement initial lors de l'achat de mon macbook je suis vraiment "dégouté" de sa courte longévité malgré son utilisation intensive....c'est certain que la qualité des nouveaux produits laisse à désirer.

saintofer, je suis en effet du 63, je vais aller demander un second avis (chez FBX store).


----------



## saintofer (25 Octobre 2011)

c'est ce revendeur là que je voulais te conseiller, va à la boutique SAV qui est au rond point en direction de Chamalières, demande Fabrice ou Marilyn, ce sont des super-pros (Fabrice c'est le F de FBX), les meilleurs de la région, sans aucun doute possible (et ce ne sont pas des amis, juste des gens que j'ai cotoyé dans le cadre de mon travail). Des passionnés de la Pomme (ils n'y connaissent pas grand chose en PC  ) !


----------



## Macfan63 (26 Octobre 2011)

ah pas mal la petite histoire du "F" de FBX ^^. J'ai acheté mon produit chez eux donc quand je rentrerais dans le 63 j'irais leur montrer...si par miracle le diagnostic était différent.

Mais j'avoue être très étonné d'être le seul à rencontrer ce problème.


----------



## Argeuh (26 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu à peu près le même soucis sur un MBP 2009; qui se manifestait uniquement sur écran externe.
550 euros!


----------



## Macfan63 (26 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de récupérer mon Macbook chez l'Apple Receler.

Le cable qui est endommagé se situe à l'intérieur de l'écran. Donc la seule solution est de changer l'écran (550) ou d'acheter un Macbook HS afin de récupérer un écran.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'un Macbook pro 15" HS...


----------



## Argeuh (26 Octobre 2011)

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/234894750.htm?ca=12_s
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/242374809.htm?ca=12_s
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/248511185.htm?ca=12_s (même problème que toi?)
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/245117377.htm?ca=12_s


----------



## tsss (27 Octobre 2011)

Macfan63 a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer mon Macbook chez l'Apple Receler.
> 
> Le cable qui est endommagé se situe à l'intérieur de l'écran. Donc la seule solution est de changer l'écran (550&#8364 ou d'acheter un Macbook HS afin de récupérer un écran.
> 
> Je suis donc à la recherche d'un Macbook pro 15" HS...



Salut,

Bizarre ce "câble" hs à l'intérieur de l'écran &#8230; 
Le pb se produit suivant l'inclinaison de l'écran ou pas ? en gros ça fait plutôt faux contact, nappe qui merdouille, ou ça clignote peu importe l'inclinaison ?

Si tu pouvais nous dire quel est le modèle exact de MBP, unibody 2009 (core 2 duo) ou .. ?

Tt se répare 

J'ajoute que si l'APR t'as fais un diagnostique, ils doivent te donner le nom de la pièce endommagée : écran, nappe, inverter &#8230; je répète que le câble dans l'écran c'est assez vague &#8230;


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2011)

Si la nappe est endommager, il faut la changer c'est tout ...

M'enfin bon, on avait fait le même diagnostic sur un iBook G4 que j'ai acheté d'occasion pour 40 !

Résultat ? La nappe était simplement presque débrancher et l'écran affichait des lignes, je l'ai remise et hop, fonctionne

Pourrait tu préciser si il s'agit d'un MBP Unibody ou non, je tacherais de trouver un site qui vends c'est nappe à moindre coup


----------



## Macfan63 (28 Octobre 2011)

Tout d'abord merci à vous 3 pour vos réponses, ça me donne l'impression que des gens se sentent concernés par mon problème (plus que le vendeur de chez Apple qui avait plus envie de me vendre un mac que de résoudre mon problème).

Argeuh : merci pour le temps passé sur la recherche, je vais prendre contact avec ces personnes.


tsss : moi aussi cette histoire de câble d'écran, j'ai l'impression qu'on me prend pour un lapin que 3 semaines qui a jamais démonté un ordinateur... 

"Le pb se produit suivant l'inclinaison de l'écran ou pas ? en gros ça fait plutôt faux contact, nappe qui merdouille, ou ça clignote peu importe l'inclinaison ?" 

Le problème se produit bien suivant l'inclinaison de l'écran, et ça fait plutôt faux contact (ça donne vraiment cette impression !). 


"J'ajoute que si l'APR t'as fais un diagnostique, ils doivent te donner le nom de la pièce endommagée : écran, nappe, inverter" 

Voici ce qui est stipulé sur le document : " diagnostic : écran défectueux à remplacer : faux contacts dans la nappe de l'écran" 

-oldmac- : voici les références exactes de mon mac :

Type machine : Macbook Pro (15-inch, 2,53GHz)
description : MBP 15.4/2.53/CTO
Si besoin j'ai aussi le numéro de série (mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux le communiquer en message priver?)

J'ai acheté ce Macbook pro en Août 2010.


Merci à vous tous pour votre aide, la communauté mac c'est aussi pour ça qu'on aime ces produits.


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Octobre 2011)

http://www.bricomac.com/nappe-led-macbook-pro-15-unibody_22_4043.html

Ce ne serait pas ça ?


----------



## Macfan63 (28 Octobre 2011)

Oldmac : "Résultat ? La nappe était simplement presque débrancher et l'écran affichait des lignes, je l'ai remise et hop, fonctionne" 

C'est exactement mon cas, ça affiche des lignes quand j'incline l'écran (ça donne vraiment la sensation que quelque chose est mal m'embranchée.

Etienne000 : si c'est cette pièce et qu'elle est accessible alors ça vaut vraiment le coup !


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Octobre 2011)

Donc c'est un Macbook Unibody, effectivement cette nappe d'écran semble convenir, pour la changer j'ai jamais démonter de MBP et les gens autour de moi n'ont pas spécialement envie que je les démontes "pour voir comment c'est fait !" 

Je peut pas aider, mais vu l'épaisseur de l'écran je ne sais même pas si ça se démonte :rateau:
Surtout y'a pas de vis, doit être collé je pense.

Voila


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2011)

Il faudrait regarder sur iFixit, je le fais au plus tôt .


----------



## Macfan63 (31 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup à vous, dites-moi dès que vous pensez être convaincu que c'est cette pièce et que le montage peut se faire.


----------



## Etienne000 (31 Octobre 2011)

Voici le guide : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-2-53-GHz-Mid-2009-LCD/3578/4

La nappe correspond


----------



## Macfan63 (2 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup ! 

Le montage n'a pas l'air évident mais au moins j'ai une solution !

encore merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## icerose (3 Novembre 2011)

a lalala ces vendeurs qui prennent pas le temps de faire un diagnostique a m'enerve 
je bosse un peux dessus avec un pote qui tiens un magazin 
un truc ton vendeur (escros ) ta fais payer un diagnostique ?
car chez moi (le mag de mon pote )c est 15 euro diag complet 
proposition de réparation


----------



## Macfan63 (3 Novembre 2011)

J'ai payé 40 de diag et c'est une vraie honte.

Mais ce macbook est mon outil de travail quotidien...alors je n'avais d'autres choix.

Dans quelle ville se situe le magasin de ta connaissance ?


----------



## icerose (4 Novembre 2011)

montpellier  derriere la gare iz computer ( je suis meme aller voir l'arriere boutique voir comment il procede)
parcontre a ta place je me plaindrai du prix si il a pas demonter l'ecran pour voir la panne 
un diagnostique doit etre precis surtout a se prix 
et en complement vu le devis je lui ramenerai l'adresse du site qui vend les nappes 
en lui demandant comment il fait pour pas trouver la piece 
(quand je fais un scandale j'attend qu il y ai du monde )
et un bon coup de gueulante au milieu car pour le prix du diagnostique et le prix proposer 
le manque de recherche 
je viens de reparer un acer avec le meme probleme temps de la reparation environ 30 minute
je suis suis pas un magazin


----------



## Macfan63 (5 Novembre 2011)

En effet, je vais y retourner pousser une gueulante dès que j'ai un moment.

D'autres part, malgré le tutoriel vidéo, le démontage remontage n'est très évident (surtout le passage où il faut tomber l'écran). 

Mais je vais quand même commander la pièce. Au passage, ce site est génial, ils proposent même des batteries pour iphone ! (très agréable découverte)


----------

